# Is his tail normal?



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm just wondering if Guinness's tail is normal. It sticks up and kind of curls on his back. Is it normal for a Chihuahua's tail to stick up like this?

He's the black one in the picture.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Yeah it's normal for their tails to have a curl to them.  

Here is Busters tail. :wink:


----------



## bullsgal12 (Nov 13, 2005)

That is normal. Gidget's tail curls onto her back. When she is excited it will stick straight up and she'll wag it but normally it is curled up along her back. I think it is the cutest thing. :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

romeos tail is the same! Is deisels straight then?


----------



## tuckasocki (Jan 14, 2006)

how funny! i was going to post the same thing yesterday, only opposite! tuckers tail is straight and he keeps it down alot. when he is wagging it or playing it is up. i saw that most pictures look like the chis have a curl to their tails and i was going to ask if tuckers was not normal or if that develops eventually.

also, his ears that were also STRAIGHT up are now starting to flop a little at the tips...one more than the other. is that normal?


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

beenie has a pig tail.. it forms a perfect circle and the happier he is, the tighter it is.. :lol:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Lola's touches her back ... Bosco's stops a little shy of his back. I think the curly tails are cute!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Well good! I'm glad that Guinness is "normal"!!  
Stef, that picture of Romeo is sooooooo adorable! And, Yes Diesel's tail is straight. It kind of points upwards but it isn't up towards his back.

My fiancee thought Guinness might be mixed with something. :roll:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Gizmo's looks like a sickle...but with fringe...

It's an instant summer fan


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

That's one of the things (among many) I like about the Chi, their curly tails. 
Bean's tail curls.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

the standard actually calls for the "sickle" shaped tail, it shoudl curl over the back and the tip should almost-just touch the back.
dodger holds his usualy just slightly shy of a sickle vixies however is perfect. it is perfectly normal. straight tails are fine too just wouldnt do well in show.

as for the ear question when there teething someitmes the ears flop a little (sometimes the flop alot lol) but should perk right back up once teething is done.
no worries!


----------

